# [SUCHE] D3 Gästepass



## soccer1995 (20. Juni 2012)

Abend alle Zusammen,
da ich noch warten muss bis mein D3 geliefert wird, habe ich mir gedacht das ich schon mal paar Klassen anspielen könnte 
um mir die Wartezeit etwas zu verkürzen 
Und da kam mir dieses Forum sehr recht.
Würde mich sehr über einen Gästepass freuen !


----------

